# What Methods Do You Use For Cooking?



## Admin

I absolutely love cooking over the campfire, but I recently picked up one of these Jetboils.

What methods do you use?


----------



## snapper388

i use a bbq grill for most of my cooking when camping and at home. i also have a cast iron griddle i use on the grill for a lot of my cooking. everything taste better cooked outside (imo)


----------



## rksolid

I enjoy using my Dutch Oven. My family favorite is the triple chocolate cake.


----------



## Admin

rksolid said:


> I enjoy using my Dutch Oven. My family favorite is the triple chocolate cake.


I sooooo need to learn how to use a dutch oven.


----------



## campingbabble

Cricket said:


> I sooooo need to learn how to use a dutch oven.


Dutch ovens are very popular amongst campers. However I usually use a basic grill placed on top of the fire because of its simplicity and versatility.


----------



## Admin

campingbabble said:


> Dutch ovens are very popular amongst campers. However I usually use a basic grill placed on top of the fire because of its simplicity and versatility.


That is the most common way I cook while camping right now.


----------



## Greywuff

Until my last outing, I did most of my cooking on a gas "turkey fryer" stand. It was a comfortable height and allowed for easy cooking in my cast iron pans. Im quite the fan of cast iron! I purchased a double burner gas thingy from Home Depot just before our last outing, and I really like that. Same principal and setup as the turker fryer, but with two burners.


----------



## calwb

I normally cook over the campfire or the gas grill,my wife doesn't really care for all those smells in the trailer,especially when I fix bacon early in the morning. I agree with Greywuff I won't part with my cast iron.


----------



## Bamps

I prepare things ahead of time, depending on fire restrictions. BLM camping sometimes does have its drawbacks.


----------



## daydreamer

I still use propane gas and a small burner. It may be old school, but still works for me.


----------



## Admin

I just got back from a week long camping trip. This time I did most of the cooking over the campfire with a cast iron skillet.


----------



## daydreamer

Cricket said:


> I just got back from a week long camping trip. This time I did most of the cooking over the campfire with a cast iron skillet.
> 
> View attachment 1050


Surely its old school, but you will love the extra flavor from the woods scent.


----------



## Admin

daydreamer said:


> Surely its old school, but you will love the extra flavor from the woods scent.


It was absolutely amazing. After a long day of hiking and exploring, it is a perfect end to the day.


----------



## rosezy

*a tiny camping stove with gas*

I think making fire with wood is great. But i am afraid it may make a big fire in forest. I use a tiny camping stove to cook when i am camping.


----------



## artmart

I've camped in tents, trailers, pad and sleeping bag to open sky, cabins, just about every which way. I have no favorite method for cooking so I have used liquid fueled stoves, backpacking stoves, BBQs, open wood fire, Charcoal, toaster ovens, propane ovens, smokers, dutch ovens, deep fryers, microwaves, and even restaurants or diners that do the cooking for me. It's all been successful for a good meal when out camping.


----------



## Bamps

I like coffee over the campfire on a crisp morning but usually cook over a LP stove in the trailer.


----------



## Shadow

backpacking i use an esbit, or alcohol stove to boil a cup of water.

Car camping, I usually just roast hot dogs over the fire. 

Fancy camping (almost never) I use a coleman stove.


----------



## wecamp04

I have a grill to go I've used for years, got a new 2 burner camp chef weekender in the fall think I will like it, put the dutch oven on the fire when we use it ,


----------



## Admin

Bamps said:


> I like coffee over the campfire on a crisp morning but usually cook over a LP stove in the trailer.


Cowboy coffee is my favorite. :vs_cool:


----------



## Quentin8

I also enjoy using my Dutch Oven, it indeed is very popular.:vs_smile:


----------



## wecamp04

I use 2 burner coleman stove and thermos grill 2 go.


----------



## voyaginator

*Wood Burning Stove*

I am looking for a small portable wood burning stove.
Solid and sturdy enough to be used also in winter in a RV.
Any recommendation ?:glasses:


----------



## old_guy_camping

voyaginator said:


> I am looking for a small portable wood burning stove.
> Solid and sturdy enough to be used also in winter in a RV.
> Any recommendation ?:glasses:


I don't think it would be wise to use a wood burning stove inside an RV.


----------



## AnthonyHorovitz

I use aerodynamic and lighter-weight mechanized cooking stove.


----------



## Actadh

When it is just me, I am likely tent camping. I use a Biolite stove and wood chips from Lowes (the packaged ones for barbecueing). That gets around any wood bans at the campground.

When with my husband we use the travel trailer. My husband likes to cook with the Coleman grill/burner stove with the little Coleman bottles. Like Bamps said, it is nice to have the propane stove inside the trailer, too. If it is too cold/rainy outside, it is a nice backup.


----------



## CampGearCenter

It depends on what type of camping I'm doing. If I'm backpacking, I use my small canister stove, if car camping, my coleman stove & dutch oven, if with the Boy Scouts, It can be anything goes!:smile:


----------



## Alex Brown

I either use jetboils or the typical small stove.
____________________________
Towing fairfax


----------



## SnowSierraAdentures

I usually prefer backpack stoves. Easy to carry and easy to use


----------



## crick20002002

Nothing beats slow cooking in a dutch oven over a campfire tripod. The other option is to opt for a wood-burning stove or a regular backpacking canister stove.


----------



## frankgibbons

Cricket said:


> I absolutely love cooking over the campfire, but I recently picked up one of these Jetboils.
> 
> What methods do you use?


These Jetboils are looks super cool. I'm using Atwood stainless steel drop-in 2-burner. Very nice little stove. As the instructions stated, you have to slightly squeeze the burner grates in place so they have a nice snug fit to reduce rattling in a moving vehicle. I haven't cooked anything yet but I lit it and can adjust the flame with minute precision so I am happy.


----------



## Babstreefern

I'm in a caravan, which is connected up to electricity. Depending on what I'm fancying for a meal, I either use my cooker and can do a roast, or grill virtually anything. I also have a slow cooker, which I can do a stew, which can take all day to do, so can go visiting places. I also have an electric griddle which again, I can cook various meats, eg, lamb or pork chops, steaks, etc, etc, and I also have a microwave, great for doing baked potatoes or pre-made meals which just need warming up


----------



## Gregory Wilson

Babstreefern said:


> I'm in a caravan, which is connected up to electricity. Depending on what I'm fancying for a meal, I either use my cooker and can do a roast, or grill virtually anything. I also have a slow cooker, which I can do a stew, which can take all day to do, so can go visiting places. I also have an electric griddle which again, I can cook various meats, eg, lamb or pork chops, steaks, etc, etc, and I also have a microwave, great for doing baked potatoes or pre-made meals which just need warming up


Sounds delicious, Babstreefern!

We cook mostly inside, cook top and oven and microwave (used for re-heating mostly, but also for mug cakes though we don't take it on our less-fancy roads). And we have the camp stove with us for occasional use. I take ingredients with us so wife can bake a cake for a pot luck or something, also make muffins. 

Also we recently bought and have fallen in love with out Camp Chef grill (a pellet one). We have added a griddle to as well. What we like is it can be used on a table top or on the accessory leg set. The griddle is perfect for bacon, eggs and pancakes for the two of us. The grill side works for everything else.


----------



## DryHry27

Hello!
For the 3rd year now, I have been cooking most often in my retro microwave.With a little imagination, you can use the microwave to cook meat and steamed fish, creating a variety of dishes from chicken, beef, pork, sea bass, halibut, cod, find more there.

It is recommended to add some spices or herbs to the water to flavor and improve the taste of dishes.


----------



## Camping4040

artmart said:


> I've camped in tents, trailers, pad and sleeping bag to open sky, cabins, just about every which way. I have no favorite method for cooking so I have used liquid fueled stoves, backpacking stoves, BBQs, open wood fire, Charcoal, toaster ovens, propane ovens, smokers, dutch ovens, deep fryers, microwaves, and even restaurants or diners that do the cooking for me. It's all been successful for a good meal when out camping.


Same here.


----------



## jillyr.jane

I use the Nostalgia BST3AQ toaster oven, which is very convenient. Being able to make 3 dishes at once, we often have a perfect breakfast because of it.


----------



## Happy Joe

Any more I just use either a portable grill (or hotdog stick) over the fire or a single burner propane (green canister) stove. 
the dutch oven became too much hassle a few years ago. the Coleman camp oven became too much trouble last year.

...In the process of simplifying...

Enjoy!


----------

